# Fund transfers to Australia



## Bob12 (Jan 22, 2011)

Hi

I am thinking of moving down to South Africa in a few months for work and may stay a while. I have investment properties in Australia that I need to service and therefore will need to transfer money regularly from South Africa to Australia.

Does anybody have any advice on how best to do this? i.e. what is the best bank to have an account with so that the exchange rates and transfer fees are the best I can get?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2011)

Bob12 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am thinking of moving down to South Africa in a few months for work and may stay a while. I have investment properties in Australia that I need to service and therefore will need to transfer money regularly from South Africa to Australia.
> 
> ...


I have responded to on your profile wall. Let me know if there are any questions.


----------



## viktorb (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Joaschim,

I will need to do the same starting in May, but to Europe. 

Could you offer any advice?

Thank you
Wiktor




Joaschim said:


> I have responded to on your profile wall. Let me know if there are any questions.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2011)

viktorb said:


> Hi Joaschim,
> 
> I will need to do the same starting in May, but to Europe.
> 
> ...


Hi

Transferring money to and out of South Africa can be a bit complex due to the currency controls that we have, as well as the process in general. Banks can assist with forex transfers, but generally provide very poor rates, and charge high service fees for every transaction.

When looking for a forex company, things you should look for in a company is not only good exchange rates, but that the company can also provide a good service, i.e. advise on exchangce control, can explain the process to you clearly, is available whenever you need advice etc. 

If you have any specific questions, or some that you may not want to be publicly posted on thsi form, send me a message and I will gladly get back to you.

Regards, 

Joachim Schuckmann


----------



## jgraves (Jun 29, 2010)

*Money Transfers*

I have moved to Australia from the UK and also need to regularly move funds around. I have found a great company - SAT Worldwide based in the UK who offer what has so far been a better rate of exchange than the bank can offer AND I have been assigned a consultant who I can speak to whenever I need to and he has good advice.
Good Luck


----------

